# Finally joined the club



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

After having a number of reel mowers sold out from under me (CL), I finally found a local one via FB Marketplace that looked to be in good shape. Pulled up to his house and his lawn was beautiful (check), he's the original owner (check), he's selling it because he's moving up to a 27" (check), it's been professionally maintained (check), it fired up on the first pull (check), it passed the paper cut test (check), bed knife is one year old (check), mower was serviced this year (check).

I had a good feeling about this one, and ordered a front roller earlier in the day :mrgreen:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Very cool. Congrats!


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Looking good


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Congratulations :thumbup: Now it just needs one of these


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

:thumbup: Nice find. I can't find one down here or anywhere along the coast. CL has plenty in the Atl metro and surrounding areas, but nothing south of the Fall line.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

First you go cutting down the sewer clean out... Then you join the reel mower club? What's gotten into you?

Welcome to the club. It's a nice club to be in.

Brace yourself for compliments.


----------

